

Gmail Glitch Shows Pitfalls - je
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123561652440078567.html

======
je
The idea of having google's support team fixing a software glitch that not
only affects my business but thousands of others is a lot more attractive than
if my in-house server goes down and it is solely up to my internal or sub-
contracted support to remedy the problem.

